# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare > Muzika botërore >  Eurovision Song Contest 2015

## sirena_adria

*“Building Bridges”, slogani i edicionit të 60-të të “Eurovision Song Contest”*

Edicioni jubilar, i 60-të i Festivalit Europian të Këngës, “Eurovision Song Contest”, i cili këtë vit do të zhvillohet në kryeqytetin e Austrisë, Vjenë, sapo ka zyrtarizuar edhe sloganin, i cili do e shoqëroj atë gjatë rrugëtimit deri në finalet e këtij eventi.

*“Building Bridges”* është përzgjedhur si slogani më i përshtatshëm për këtë edicion, që në shqip përkthehet “Ndërtim i Urave”, por që patjeter ka kuptimin “Ndërtojmë Urat”.

Këtë vit “Eurovison-i” ka rikonceptuar edhe logon zyrtare, të cilës i kanë ndryshuar detaje, duke e bërë edhe më profesionale. Si gjithmonë spektakli i madh do të realizohet në muajin* Maj*, pikërisht në datat* 19, 21 dhe 23*. Shqipëria akoma nuk ka konfirmuar pjesëmarrjen e vitit të ardhshëm, por pritet shumë shpejt ta bëjë.

_IMA / S. Dema_

http://www.imalbania.com/?p=3223

----------


## sirena_adria

*39 Shtete* kane shprehur interesin per pjesmarrje ne *EUROVISION SONG CONTEST 2015* , i cili  sivjet zhvillohet ne *VJENE, AUSTRI* - vendi mikprites pas fitores se Conchita Wurst me " Raise like a PHOENIX "! 


* Albania
* Armenia
* Austria
* Azerbaijan
* Belarus
* Belgium
* Cyprus
* Czech Republic
* Denmark
* Estonia
* Finland
* France
* FYR Macedonia
* Georgia
* Germany
* Greece
* Hungary
* Iceland
* Ireland
* Israel
* Italy
* Latvia
* Lithuania
* Malta
* Moldova 
* Montenegro
* Norway 
* Poland 
* Portugal 
* Romania 
* Russia 
* San Marino
* Serbia 
* Slovenia
* Spain
* Sweden
* Switzerland
* The Netherlands
* United Kingdom


_Lista Zyrtare e Vendeve Pjesmarrese ne ESC 2015 publikohet nga EBU ne fillim Janar te 2015. 


http://esctoday.com/87154/eurovision...-party-vienna/

_

----------


## sirena_adria

*MAQEDONIA*   eshte i pari vend pjesmarres qe zgjedh kengen perfaqesusese per *ESC 2015*.

Permes _Skopje Festival 2014_ , organizuar ne Nentor,  perzgjidhet kenga " Esenski Lisja " kenduar nga  Daniel Kajmakoski , duke startuar teknikisht keshtu  Garen e Madhe Europiane !






http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Macedon...g_Contest_2015

----------


## sirena_adria

> *39 Shtete* kane shprehur interesin per pjesmarrje ne *EUROVISION SONG CONTEST 2015* , i cili  sivjet zhvillohet ne *VJENE, AUSTRI* - vendi mikprites pas fitores se Conchita Wurst me " Raise like a PHOENIX "! 
> 
> 
> * Albania
> * Armenia
> * Austria
> * Azerbaijan
> * Belarus
> * Belgium
> ...


EUROVISION SONG CONTEST konfirmon te 39 shtetet e mesiperme , pjesmarrese te Edicionit te 60 -te te tij. 

http://www.eurovision.tv/page/news?i...nted_in_vienna


*Viena organizon Eurovision-in 2015, në garë 39 shtete*

Në garën e madhe evropiane të këngës, Eurovision 2015, do të marrin pjesë 39 shtete të Evropës, dy më shumë sesa vitin e kaluar. Edicioni i 60-të i festivalit të këngës evropiane do të mbahet në Vienë të Austrisë.
 Qipro, Republika e Cekisë dhe Serbia janë kthyer në garë përsëri. Vitin e kaluar në këtë festival triumfoi këngëtarja Conchita Wurst me këngën e saj “Rise like a phoenix” në Kopenhagen.

Ndërsa, Shqipëria ka konfirmuar pjesëmarrjen si dhe në datat 26, 27 dhe 28 dhjetor organizohet Festivali i 53 i këngës, ku do të përzgjidhet kënga fituese për të na përfaqësuar në Vjenë.

Fituesi i Festivalit të Këngës Eurovizion 2015 do ta përfaqësojë një prej 39 vendeve të mëposhtme:

Shqipëria, Armenia, Austria, Azerbaixhani, Bjellorusia, Belgjika, Qipro, Republika Çeke, Danimarka, Estonia, Finlanda, Franca, Maqedonia, Gjeorgjia, Gjermania, Greqia, Hungaria, Islanda, Irlanda, Izraeli, Italia, Letonia, Lituania, Malta, Moldavia, Mali i Zi, Holanda, Norvegjia, Poloni, Portugalia, Rumania, Rusia, SanMarino, Serbia, Sllovenia, Spanja, Suedia, Zvicëra dhe Anglia.

http://www.thealbanian.co.uk/viena-o...39-shtete.html

----------


## sirena_adria

*MALTA* zgjedh Amber me kengen " Warrior " per ta perfaqesuar ne *ESC 2015*.





Permes 2 mbremjesh,  1 gjysem finale dhe 1 finale, gare e zhvilluar ne Nentor 2014,  Malta do te ishte vendi I dyte pjesmarres qe ben perzgjedhjen e tij. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Malta_i...g_Contest_2015

----------


## sirena_adria

*HOLLANDA*, fituesja e vjetshme e Vendit te Dyte me "Calm After the Storm" nga The Common Linnets , ka vendosur te *perfaqesohet ne ESC 2015*  nga nje artiste e mirenjohur ne vend, perzgjedhur posacerisht per kete eveniment.

"Walk Along"  do te interpretohet *nga Trijntje Oosterhuis*  dhe eshte shkruar nga Anouk,  perfaqesuesja ne ESC 2013 dhe Tobias Karlsson.





Hollanda deri tani eshte pjesmarrese e 55 Edicioneve,  duke debutuar qe ne Festivalin e Pare Europian te Kenges ne 1956 dhe 4 Here FITUESE E CMIMIT TE PARE ! 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netherl...g_Contest_2015

----------


## sirena_adria

*BJELLORUSIA* ka zgjedhur dyshen *Uzari & Maimuna*  me kengen " TIME ", si perfaqesuese ne ESC 2014. 




http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Belarus...g_Contest_2015

----------


## sirena_adria

*SHQIPERIA* zgjedh nje Artiste te Re, Talenti i se ciles i ka kaluar kufijte e vendit, prej disa vitesh tashme !  Rrezellen, magjeps e rremben trofe ne cilindo konkurs ku garon !  

Bukuroshja jone shkodrane , e talentuara *ELHAIDA DANI* me kengen *" DIELL"* , kompozuar nga Aldo Shllaku e vargje nga Viola Trebicka e Sokol Marsi,  shpalos virtuozitetin shqiptar ne *ESC 2015* ! 





_Suksese ELHAIDA & TEAM ALBANIA !!  Fat & Mbaresi !_

----------


## sirena_adria

*Videoklipi që do të na përfaqësojë në Eurosong nis xhirimet në Kosovë*

_Nga Dorjana Bezat - " Shekulli "_ 


Nisin përgatitjet për klipin e këngës fituese të Festivalit të Këngës në Radio Televizionin Publik Shqiptar, e cila do të na përfaqësojë në Eurosong 2015. 

Kënga “Diell” nën interpretimin e Elhaida Danit me kompozim të Aldo Shllakut së shpejti do t’i prezantohet videoklipi edhe komponentët e tjerë. Na ndajnë vetëm 3 muaj nga Festivali i Muzikës Evropiane, i cili do të mbahet në datat 19-23 maj në Vjenë të Austrisë. 

Këngëtarja Elhaida Dani ka konfirmuar se puna për pjesëmarrjen në këtë festival ka nisur qysh prej janarit. “Aktualisht po shkoj në Kosovë për të punuar mbi muzikën dhe videon e këngës “Diell”, e cila do të na përfaqësojë në Eurosong. Besoj javës tjetër do të jem në Shqipëri dhe do të tregoj më tepër detaje se si po ecën puna për këtë projekt. Për momentin nuk mund të bëj publike detaje të reja, por mund të them që do i servirim publikut diçka shumë të bukur”, tha Dani dje për “Shekulli”-n. Sipas renditjes nga organizatorët e Eurosong, Elhaida Dani do të ngjitet në gjysmën e dytë të natës së parë të Eurosong ku do të këndojë e katërmbëdhjeta.

Këngëtarja Elhaida Dani u shpall fituese e Festivalit 53 të Këngës në RTSh me këngën “Diell”. “Kjo këngë është kompozuar nga Aldo Shllaku dhe unë e kam për nder të këndoj një këngë të shkruar nga ai. Teksti është shkruar nga bashkëshortja e tij edhe nga Sokol Marsi. Vlerësoj shumë edhe punën e profesorit, Marsi, i cili më ka ndjekur edhe në talent show-n ‘Star Akademi’, përpara katër apo pesë viteve, kur unë hodha hapat e parë në muzikën shqiptare. Prandaj mendoj se me këta bashkëpunëtorë mund ta përfaqësoj vendin në Eurosong”.

Teksti i këngës të lë të kuptosh se kjo është një këngë optimiste, që transmeton energji pozitive. Kjo është edhe ajo që artistja dëshiron t’i përcjellë publikut. “Diell” është një këngë që flet për dashurinë, dhe sesi ajo mund të transformojë jetën e një njeriu. “Unë e gjej veten shumë te ky tekst, pasi dashuria është energjia më e madhe që ne japim edhe marrim në jetën tonë. Këtu dashuria është në një koncept më të gjerë, sesa dashuria për një person. Prandaj kur unë dua dikë apo diçka kjo gjë më bën më të lumtur, edhe më rrezatuese, si dielli”, ka thënë ajo.

Fillimisht Elhaida Dani u bë e njohur për publikun shqiptar nëpërmjet talent show-t “Star Akademi” në vitin 2009. 
Më pas me pjesëmarrjen në Festivalin “Top Fest 9” me këngën “S’je më”, me të cilën fitoi dhe çmimin e parë të këtij festivali të këngës moderne shqiptare. Por nuk u mjaftua me kaq, këngëtarja me origjinë nga Shkodra do të konkurronte në “The Voice of Italy”, ku do të bënte për vete publikun, dhe jo vetëm. Gjatë pjesëmarrjes së saj në këtë konkurrim ajo u mbështet fuqishëm nga këngëtari italian Ricardo Cocante.

Elhaida do të jetë këngëtarja e dymbëdhjetë që do të na përfaqësojë në Eurovizion. Këngëtarja e parë shqiptare që ka konkurruar në Eurosong ka qenë Anjeza Shahini në vitin 2004. Zërat e tjerë shqiptarë që kanë konkurruar në vite janë: Ledina Çelo, Luiz Ejlli, Aida dhe Frederik Ndoci, Olta Boka, Kejsi Tola, Juliana Pasha, Aurela Gaçe, Rona Nishliu, Adrian Lulgjuraj dhe Bledar Sejko, si edhe Hersi Matmuja. Gjatë këtyre viteve Shqipëria vetëm pesë herë ka mundur që të futet në natën finale. Arritjet më të mëdha në këtë festival i ka arritur Rona Nishliu, e cila u rendit e pesta në vitin 2012 dhe Anjeza Shahini, e cila u rendit e gjashta në vitin 2004.

*Eurosong*

Ky është edicioni 60 i këngës evropiane dhe për herë të parë ky festival kapërcen kufijtë kontinentalë, pasi në të do të marrë pjesë edhe një përfaqësues nga Australia. Festivali do të mbahet në arenën “Wiener Stadthalle” në Vjenë në datat 19- 23 maj. Arena ka një kapacitet të përgjithshëm prej rreth 16.000 njerëz. Shuma e kapacitetit në dispozicion për të gjitha shfaqjet do të shpallet në muajt e ardhshëm kur këto detaje janë finalizuar. Në këtë arenë kanë dhënë koncerte edhe yje botërore si: Justin Bieber, Celine Dion dhe Lady Gaga. Mirjam Weichselbraun, Alice Tumler dhe Arabella Kiesbauer do të jenë të ftuarat e këtij viti, ndërsa në dhomën e gjelbër artistët do t’i presë Conchita Wurst, fituese e vitit të kaluar të Eurosong.

http://www.shekulli.com.al/p.php?id=220205

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Kenga shqiptare qenka njeçik,me oj-oj,lulzoj,shpesoj,gezoj,luftoj,kendoj,kompozoj,das  huroj,tradhetoj,lundroj,notoj. Teksi,shum i bukur,por me mir mos ta mbash mend. Dhe muzika fantastike,e harron duke e degjuar.

----------


## sirena_adria

*Shqipëria në Eurosong me këngë të re !* 

Përfaqësuesja e Shqipërisë në Eurovision, Elhaida Dani, duhet të përgatisë një këngë tjetër për ta kënduar në festivalin evropian, pasi e ka të ndaluar ta këndojë këngën fituese të Festivalit të Këngës në RTSH, “Diell”.

“Mendoj se është e drejtë t’ju komunikoj personalisht vendimin e marrë dhe më është komunikuar se fundmi. Këtë vit do ta përfaqësoj Shqipërinë në Eurovision me një këngë tjetër nga ajo me të cilën u shpalla fituese e Festivalit të Këngës… në dhjetor të vitit të kaluar. Ky lajm do të bëhet publik dhe zyrtar së shpejti, por dëshiroja që të isha unë ajo që jua komunikoj për herë të parë”.

“Autori i këngës ‘Diell’, për arsye personale dhe të pandryshueshme, ka vendosur të tërheqë këngën nga ai e kompozuar dhe do jetë për fat të keq e pamundur të këndohet nga unë në “Eurovision Song Contest 2015’”.

“Duke respektuar këtë zgjedhje të tijën personale, dhe në dakordësi me RTSH, e mbi të gjitha duke respektuar rregullat e vendosura nga ESC, më është komunikuar që si fituese e Festivalit të Këngës, unë duhet ta përfaqësoj vendin tim në Vjenë me një këngë të re”.

“Urimi dhe dëshira ime është qe ky vendim i papritur që më është bërë i ditur të mos sjelli pakënaqësi dhe polemika.

“Qëllimi mbetet ai që Shqipëria të ndahet me një rezultat sa më të mirë dhe të gjithë do të punojmë sa më shumë për ta arritur”, shkruan në deklaratën e këngëtares të publikuar në Facebook. /Telegrafi/

http://www.telegrafi.com/magazina/sh...-re-video.html

----------


## sirena_adria

*Kenget e Perzgjedhura deri tani - Java e Tete :*

----------


## sirena_adria

*Shqipëria ndryshon këngën, Elhaida Dani do të këndojë "I'm Alive"* 

*Elhaida Dani lajmëroi me një mesazh të gjatë në faqen e saj zyrtare në Facebook se autori i këngës Diell, ka tërhequr këngën Diell nga konkurimi në Eurovision Song Contest 2015. Lajmi është konfirmuar edhe nga Radio Televizioni Shqiptar (RTSH).
*
Në mesazhin e Elhaidës i cili vjen në gjuhën Shqipe dhe Italiane, ndër të tjera thuhet se ajo do të jetë përfaqësuesja e Shqipërisë por me një këngë tjetër. Më poshtë mund të lexoni mesazhin e saj të plotë.

"Mendoj se është e drejtë t'ju komunikoj personalisht vendimin e marrë dhe më është komunikuar së fundmi. 
Këtë vit do të perfaqësoj Shqipërinë në Eurovision me një këngë tjetër nga ajo me të cilën u shpalla fituese e FiK, në dhjetor te vitit te kaluar. 
Ky lajm do bëhet publik dhe zyrtar së shpejti, por dëshiroja që të isha unë ajo që jua komunikoj për herë të parë. 
Autori i kënges Diell, për arsye personale dhe të pandryshueshme, ka vendosur që të tërheqë këngën nga ai të kompozuar, dhe do jëte per fat te keq e pamundur të këndohet nga unë ne Eurovision Song Contest 2015. 
Duke respektuar këtë zgjedhje të tijën personale, dhe ne dakordësi me RTSH, e mbi te gjitha duke respektuar rregullat e vendosura nga ESC , më është komunikuar që si fituese e FiK, unë duhet të përfaqësoj vendin tim në Vienë me një këngë të re. Urimi dhe dëshira ime është që ky vendim i papritur që më është bërë i ditur, të mos sjellë pakënaqesi dhe polemika; 
Qëllimi mbetet ai, që Shqipëria të ndahet me një rezultat sa më të mirë dhe të gjithë do punojmë sa më shumë për ta arritur."

*Autorët e këngës do të jenë Zzapp & Chriss, të cilët shkruan këngën "S'të fal" kënduar nga Lindita Halimi, këngë e cila mori cmimin e tretë në Festivalin e RTSH-së. Kënga quhet "I'm alive" dhe është në produksion, kënga do të këndohet në anglisht. Sipas burimeve në RTSH, kënga fillon me motive të lehta, duke u marrë ritëm të shpejtë në vazhdim. 

* 

http://www.ogaealbania.com/

----------


## sirena_adria

Ne faqen zyrtare te ESC 2015 konfirmohet prezantimi I Shqiperise me kengen e re "  I'M ALIVE " . 

http://www.eurovision.tv/page/news?i...live_in_vienna

http://www.eurovision.tv/page/news

----------


## sirena_adria

*KUSH E  LA "DIELLIN"   ..... ELHAIDA APO ALDO ?* 

_Nga Albaniac_ 

Sic mund ta keni mesuar, Elhaida Dani nepermjet nje postimi ne Facebook, ka bere te ditur se ajo nuk do te perfaqsohet me kengen "Diell" (me te cilen fitoi Festivali e Kenges ne RTSH) ne Eurovision, por me nje kenge te re te kompozuar nga Zzap&Chriss.  Shkak per kete ndryshim ne "minuten e fundit", kengetarja ka cilesuar pa specifikuar "arsye personale" nga ana e autorit te kenges. 

OK!

Qe kjo eshte nje levizje qe cdokush ka pas deshiren ta bej pothuajse cdo vit pas komenteve negative rreth kenges fituese, kjo dihet. Them dihet, sepse gjithmone kenga vjen e riperpunuar e jo thjesht e shkurtuar. Ne shume raste biles, kemi pasur deshire dhe ta ndryshonim komplet si kenge - qe dukej dhe levizja e duhur, por nje gje e tille eshte ofenduese jo vetem ndaj autorit te kenges, por dhe festivalit qe e shpall fituese e nje sere emrash te tjere qe ndihmuan ne suksesin e kenges, Perse po ndodh kjo kete vit? 


*Ja nje analize e thjeshte:*

Elhaida ja "hodhi" fajin autorit te kenges, duke treguar se ai terhoqi kengen per arsye personale. Ne postimin e saj ne Facebook, ajo as nuk e permendi emrin e kompozitorit Aldo Shllaku i cili punon dhe jeton ne L.A te Amerikes, ku midis te tjerash njihet dhe per ndihmesen e dhene ne regjistrimin e "Suus" te Rona Nishliut, Ndoshta mund te jete rastesi, por ne nje deklarate publike merr ngjyra dhe kuptime te tjera. Te mos i permendesh emrin kompoztitorit te kenges qe te shpalli fituese? WOW! Fol per mosmirenjohje! Ja thuaj, kjo mund te ishte nje harrese e paqellimshme, por nje falenderim per mundesine, e per kohen qe punuan bashke etj etj etj a nuk mund ta vendoste dot? Facebook pa leke eshte, nuk kushton gje. 

Nderkohe Aldo Shllaku nuk eshte prononcuar ne lidhje me kete deklarate te Elhaides qe na ben te mendojme se jo gjithcka eshte kaq e thjeshte sa duket. Kjo te le te kuptosh se midis kompozitorit dhe kengetares ka pasur ndonje mosmarreveshje, e cila mesa duket e ka vendosur kengetaren ne nje "cep" te tille saqe i eshte dashur ti paraprije cdo vendimi tjeter dhe ka publikuar kete deklarate, duke bere mese te qarte qe ajo nuk ka deshire te shkoje me kengen "Diell" ne Eurovision. Problemi? Kjo nuk varet nga Elhaida. Qe ajo publikon nje deklarate te tille, perpara zedhenesit te festivalit, tregon jo vetem pamaturi por dhe nje mungese respekti ndaj ketij festivali, sepse ne fund te fundit nuk eshte Elhaida qe vendos se kush dhe cfare shkon ne Eurovision.

Se dyti, kur punimet dorezohen ne festival, kompozitori i kenges ne baze te rregullave te festivalit, ka dorezuar dhe te drejtat e autorit per konkurim, perfaqsim etj pika sic jane te paraqitura ne rregullore, qe do te thote se kompozitori mund te kercej lart e poshte sa te doje, por kenga i perket RTSH e cdo justifikim tjeter eshte bosh. Se treti, menjehere u publikua se kush do te jene kompozitoret e kenges se re. Elhaida e vendos edhe kete? Se katerti (sepse ka shume pika ne kete mesele), Bojkeni (fituesi i vendit te dyte) eshte shprehur se dhe pas terheqjes se kompozitorit, ai deshiron Elhaiden te shkoj ne Eurovision. Dmth dhe Bojkeni vendos? Se pesti e se fundi...po sikur, mqs autori u terhoq, e Bojkeni nuk do te shkoje, si thoni te shkoj Linda Halimi me mire? Ne nje festival normal, nese respektohen rregullat, kur vendi i pare nuk respekton rregullat, vendi i dyte nuk do te shkoje, atehere i bie te shkoje vendi i trete apo jo? Me ate rast dhe Zzap&Chriss nuk kane nevoje te kompozojne kenge te re, dukeqene se ata jane kompozitoret e kenges se Lindes dhe gjithcka eshte gati. 

U zgjata pak si shume, por per nje arsye shume te forte. Shumica e artisteve tane flasin per profesionalizem, por jane shume amatoresk. Kerkojne te drejta, por jane ata te paret te cilet i shkelin te drejtat me kembe. Humbasin, por nuk pranojne humbjen, sepse gjithmone eshte faji i dikujt. E nese publiku mund te "genjehet" apo nuk i intereson shume, te pakten shtypi nuk duhet te behet pjese e kesaj loje.

U prezantove me kete kenge ne festival, te pelqen nuk te pelqen me kete do vazhdosh. Perndryshe dhe te tjeret duhet te kene te njejtin shanc e le te filloj konkurimi nga e para. Ndoshta mendohet se kenga e saj e re do jete me e mire? Ja do ta shikojme.


http://revistaalbaniac.blogspot.ca/2...-apo-aldo.html

----------


## sirena_adria

21 kenge te perzgjdhura deri tani - JAVA E NENTE .

----------


## sirena_adria

" Eurovizioni, çfarë po ndodh me Shqipërinë " - Vizioni i pasdites

----------


## sirena_adria

> *Elhaida Dani lajmëroi me një mesazh të gjatë në faqen e saj zyrtare në Facebook se autori i këngës Diell, ka tërhequr këngën Diell nga konkurimi në Eurovision Song Contest 2015. Lajmi është konfirmuar edhe nga Radio Televizioni Shqiptar (RTSH).
> *
> Në mesazhin e Elhaidës i cili vjen në gjuhën Shqipe dhe Italiane, ndër të tjera thuhet se ajo do të jetë përfaqësuesja e Shqipërisë por me një këngë tjetër. Më poshtë mund të lexoni mesazhin e saj të plotë.
> 
> "Mendoj se është e drejtë t'ju komunikoj personalisht vendimin e marrë dhe më është komunikuar së fundmi. 
> Këtë vit do të perfaqësoj Shqipërinë në Eurovision me një këngë tjetër nga ajo me të cilën u shpalla fituese e FiK, në dhjetor te vitit te kaluar. 
> 
> Ky lajm do bëhet publik dhe zyrtar së shpejti, por dëshiroja që të isha unë ajo që jua komunikoj për herë të parë. 
> Autori i kënges Diell, për arsye personale dhe të pandryshueshme, ka vendosur që të tërheqë këngën nga ai të kompozuar, dhe do jëte per fat te keq e pamundur të këndohet nga unë ne Eurovision Song Contest 2015. 
> ...



*Shllaku: Tri net festival dhe kosto pa mbarim, në kosh plehrash*

Valeria Dedaj - " Shekulli "


Kompozitori Aldo Shllaku tregon për “Shekulli”-n se si ka lindur bashkëpunimi me këngëtaren Elhaida Danin. Ai sqaron se ajo çka thuhet se kënga fituese e Festivalit 53 të Këngës në Radio Televizionin Publik Shqiptar është realizuar në momentin e fundit, vetëm sa për t’u shpallur fituese, nuk është e vërtetë, pasi përgatitjet për këtë këngë kishin nisur qysh në shkurt të vitit 2014, 1 vit më parë nga momenti i kërkesës së tërheqjes së Shllakut, shkurt 2015. Ndërsa përsa i përket negocimit për vijim e bashkëpunimit me drejtorin e RTSH-së, Marin Leka, ai shprehet se të drejtat e autorit janë të panegocioeshme për asnjë lloj motivi për të. “Ka qenë praktikë pune në RTSH në të gjitha vitet e pjesëmarrjes në Eurosong, që autorët të realizojnë adaptimin e këngës, sipas rregullave të Eurosong-ut, që shkurtimisht konsistojnë në shkurtim të këngës në 3 minuta, dhe dërgimi i të gjithë materialit brenda datave të caktuara të përcaktuara nga vetë EBU-ja, organizatori i Eurosong-ut. Kështu ka ndodhur kur fitues ka qenë z. Shpëtim Saraçi / znj. Aurela Gaçe dhe z. Florent Boshnjaku / znj.Rona Nishliu, raste të cilat i njoh shumë mirë, sepse këto këngë janë prodhuar nga unë në Los Angeles. Është jonormale që të devijohet nga një praktikë e qartë dhe autorët e këngës (kompozitor /poet /orkestrues) të mos shihen më si të nevojshëm, kur kënga do pësojë një përshtatje”, thotë tjera Shllaku.

Zoti Shllaku, së fundmi është folur edhe së kënga e Danit, ka qenë përgatitur shumë pak kohë para Festivalit 53 të Këngës, krahasuar me të tjerat. Ajo që do donim të dinim është se realisht, si lindi ky bashkëpunim, edhe a ka diçka për të cilën duhet sqaruar edhe publiku?

 Ideja për të marrë pjesë në Festivalin e RTSH-së ka qenë që vite më parë, dhe si ftesë ka ardhur nga z.Shpëtim Saraçi. Nga bisedat, ai e ka ditur se nëse do paraqitesha në Shqipëri njëherë si kompozitor, kjo do ishte në Festivalin e Këngës. Arsyeja pse nuk ka ndodhur më parë është fakti se përpara disa vitesh kam qenë në Jurinë e Festivalit, kur doli fituese kënga e Florent Boshnjakut / Rona Nishliut, dhe kam dashur të mënjanoj çdo keqinterpretim për një pjesëmarrje të mundshme. Si anëtar jurie pata rastin të njoh Elhaidën, konkurruese atë vit. Njohja me të u zhvillua më tej gjatë vitit 2014, vit në të cilin kam qenë vazhdimisht në Shqipëri për arsye private. Kemi shprehur dëshirën për një bashkëpunim për në Festivalin e Këngës dhe kështu lindi kjo këngë. Me këngën është punuar që nga shkurti i vitit 2014, deri me 5 shkurt të vitit 2015, ditë kur zyrtarisht kam paraqitur kërkesën për tërheqje. Nuk jam në dijeni se sa kohë kanë marrë këngët e tjera për realizimin e tyre, por secila këngë dhe secili krijues është i veçantë në këtë aspekt.

Duke patur parasysh se “mënjanimi” juaj si kompozitor i këngës fituese në Festivalin e Këngës RTSH u bë, pa ju lajmëruar juve, derisa më pas nga drejtori Martin Leka, u bë publik fakti se ju jeni tërhequr për “banalitete”, sikurse e koncepton ai, të drejtën e autorit. Ajo që do donim të dinim është nëse juve u është thënë diçka konkrete për ndryshimin e këngës, sipas rregullave të Eurovizionit, paraprakisht?

 Për mua të drejtat e autorit janë të panegociueshme, është çështje parimi, që njihet universalisht. Nëse në Tiranë konsiderohet 'banalitet' atëherë ky është një problem lokal. Ka qenë praktikë pune në RTSH në të gjitha vitet e pjesëmarrjes në Eurosong, që autorët të realizojnë adaptimin e këngës, sipas rregullave të Eurosong-ut, që shkurtimisht konsistojnë në shkurtim të këngës në 3 minuta, dhe dërgimi i të gjithë materialit brenda datave të caktuara të përcaktuara nga vetë EBU-ja, organizatori i Eurosong-ut. Kështu ka ndodhur kur fitues ka qenë z. Saraçi / znj. Gaçe dhe z. Boshnjaku / znj. Nishliu, raste të cilat i njoh shumë mirë, sepse këto kënge janë prodhuar nga unë në Los Angeles. Është jonormale që të devijohet nga një praktik e qartë dhe autorët e këngës (kompozitor / poet / orkestrës) të mos shihen më si të nevojshëm kur kënga do pësojë një përshtatje. Çdo përshtatje nënkupton ndryshime në elemente të ndryshme të krijimit, dhe me pas çdo ndryshim i paautorizuar, nënkupton shkelje të të drejtave të autorëve. Këtu nuk po elaboroj etikën dhe respektin profesional, koncepte inegzistente në këtë rast. Më është thënë se RTSH-ja ka plane të tjera dhe kontrata jonë si autorë me ta ka mbaruar më 28 Dhjetor 2014, nata e mbarimit të Festivalit. Jo normal ky përjashtim, por e drejtë e tyre të bëjnë dhe anormalitete.

 Nga ana ime i është shpjeguar se për ndryshime në krijim duhet aprovimi i krijuesve në radhë të parë, dhe është çudi se si mund të konceptohet punë pa krijuesit, pjesë e grupit të punës. Më tej, jam informuar nga z. Leka se vartësit e tij i kanë sugjeruar që kënga të realizohet në Itali, meqenëse këngëtarja jeton atje dhe kemi interes të takojmë dhe Riccardo Cocciante-n. Megjithëse nuk ka logjikë të diskutohet Italia, kur unë jetoj dhe punoj në Los Angeles, pasi aksesi që do i jepej kësaj kënge do ishte i jashtëzakonshëm për faktin se jam vetë krijuesi, kam qenë i hapur për sugjerimin e tyre dhe të më informonin se në cilën studio, me cilët muzikantë, me cilin inxhinier regjistrimi kanë planifikuar që unë të punoj. I kam parashtruar gjithashtu zgjidhjen teknike se, nëse këngëtarja nuk ka dëshirë të udhëtojë për në Los Ageles, atëherë zëri mund të incizohet diku tjetër, proces ky tepër i thjeshtë, i cili nuk ka se si të komprometojë të gjithë produksionin e këngës. Informacioni i kërkuar nga RTSH-ja akoma dhe sot nuk bëhet i ditur.

..................

Vijimi I Intervistes 

http://www.shekulli.com.al/p.php?id=222664

----------


## sirena_adria

*Bojken Lako: Nuk pretendoj të shkoj në Eurosong*

Bojken Lako thotë se ai nuk pretendon të shkojë në Eurovizion, pas problemeve që fituesja e festivalit, Elhaida Dani, po has me kompozitorin.

Kjo e fundit do të detyrohet të prezantohet me një këngë tjetër në festival, pas tërheqjes së kompozitorit të këngës fituese të festivalit të RTSH-së, Aldo Shllaku.

Edhe pse me të drejtë është kënga që fiton e jo këngëtari dhe se Bojkeni mund të ketë të drejtë të prezantojë Shqipërinë, pasi përfundoi i dyti në festival, ai ka mohuar këtë interesim dhe i  ka dhënë mbështetje këngëtares.

“Elhaida është një nga këngëtaret më të spikatura shqiptare, që tashmë e ka marrë një formë përkrahje në Itali, duke fituar një konkurs të rëndësishëm atje. Unë, që kur mbaroi festivali, nuk vlerësova këngën, se mbase ajo këngë nuk është në shijet e mia, por mu bë shumë qejfi që do shkonte Elhaida në Eurovizion”.

“Ajo është një artiste që e meriton të lançohet dhe kur industria muzikore italiane i ka dhënë goxha shtytje, pse të mos i japë edhe  Shqipëria, për ta çuar më larg publikimin e saj, për të dhënë vlerat e saj vokale, që më vonë mund të bëhet edhe artiste ndërkombtare”, shprehet këngëtari për Gazeta Shqiptare. /Telegrafi/

http://www.telegrafi.com/magazina/bo...-eurosong.html

----------


## sirena_adria

*Linda Halimi përkthen në anglisht këngën për në Eurosong*

Linda Halimi ka përkthyer dhe përshtatur tekstin në versionin anglisht të këngës përfaqësuese të Shqipërisë në Eurovision, “I’m Alive”, që do ta këndojë Elhaida Dani. Këngëtarja Linda Halimi për Radio Dukagjinin, ka treguar se për versionin anglisht të këngës “I’m Alive” i është kërkuar, që ta shkruajë ajo.

“Unë e kam një informacion, që nuk e kam thënë, por që po e them tani, se versionin e këngës në anglisht të Elhadia Danit e kam përkthyer unë. Kënga e dytë është perfekte, jo nga përkthimi, por sepse zëri i këngës së këngëtares është shumë i mirë, edhe unë mendoj se kemi për të bërë bum në Eurovizon. Unë e kam përkthyer edhe e kam përshtatur tekstin, edhe mund të them se është shumë këngë interesante, më pëlqen instrumentali muzikor dhe gjithçka.

 Nuk do doja që të isha pjesëmarrëse, nëse nuk do të ishte kënga, sepse këtu varet edhe pjesa ime artistike, por jam pjesë sepse gjithçka është në nivel shumë të mirë. Pranuam me “Zzap dhe Chriss” që të jemi pjesë e “I`m Alive”, me tekst të Sokol Marsit, sepse na intereson arritja jonë. Nuk merremi me inate, me xhelozi, sepse nuk ka vend për këtë, pasi egoja duhet lënë jashtë kur duhet të punosh. Normalisht që jemi ndierë të shkelur në fillim, por kur e pranuam me kënaqësi.

 Nuk e di si e kanë menduar ata, por ne e kemi bërë me kënaqësi. Kënga është xhiruar edhe mezi po pres finalizimin në gjuhën angleze. Është një këngë shumë moderne, edhe sivjet ajo do të bëjë bum në Eurovizon. Është aq këngë e mirë, sa do ta këndoja edhe vetë, nëse do të ma kishin dhënë”. Ndërsa lidhur me vendimin e RTSH-së për të ndërruar këngën përfaqësuese në Eurovision, Linda është shprehur se nuk e kishte pritur, pasi ajo nuk ishte interesuar shumë për këtë.

 Ndërsa ka thënë se ajo që mund të bëjnë artistët lidhur me ketë është që mund të mos marrin më pjesë në Festivalin e RTSH-së. Linda Halimi ishte pjesëmarrëse në Festivalin e RTSH-së, ku u shpall fituese Elhaida Dani, ndërsa kënga e saj u rendit e treta. Linda ka folur edhe për karrierën e saj, për të cilën është duke punuar në Amerikë. Kënga saj “First Love” pritet të publikohet gjatë javës së ardhshme, pasi pritet edhe përfundimi i videoklipit. Me këtë projekt Linda Halimi ka punuar shumë gjatë dhe pritet të hyjë në tregun amerikan të muzikës. 

http://www.shekulli.com.al/p.php?id=225668

----------

